

Fugitive spammer dies in murder-suicide - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25840140/

======
unalone
I think this is the first time reading an article where I honestly don't know
what to say.

No poetic justice. Not even the hatred towards the dregs of society that I
usually feel in gorey cases.

I don't think I've ever thought of spammers as human. It's odd.

------
eznet
spam makes me wanna kill myself sometimes too...

~~~
reazalun
I don't think the killer who committed the murder-suicide know who Edward
Edison was.

